# Et abandoned, embryo arrest 2 day post collection



## Kerri (Jun 3, 2004)

Me 35 DH 45. TTC 10 years. 2 ivf only four follies each time. One fertilised by ICSI. Went for ET today to find embryo arrest. DH overseas. Only one needed but if one fails then nothing. Very sad day and need some cheering up. Anyone out there who can give some pleasant encouraging words?


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Kerri

Sorry to hear of your worries. I'm sad to hear you've only got one embie, but as you know, that's all it takes.

I can't really help you take away your sadness, but I'm sending you a big , to say that you are not alone at this worrying time.

I hope you are able to keep positive, and I'm wishing you lots of luck for success. Try not to think of failure, one day your dream will come true.

Take care of yourself.
Love
Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kerri (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for the kind words. I am optimistic and want to try again but can't get another appointment until after my next two cycles. Three times at almost four grand a pop is becoming a little expensive but if the next try is not successful I am going to give up and focus on my career. Maybe I'll adopt again in the near future.

Good Luck
Kerri


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Dear Kerri

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your post, but understand how you are feeling.

I have just failed my 3rd ICSI cycle, I like you do not respond well to treatment, usually 4 eggs, but this time, I had 4 follies, egg collection only 1 egg and that did not fertilise, so I didn't get to ET.

It is so hard, if you want to chat IM me, you ae not alone

Thinking of you

Teen
x


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Kerry

I too sympathise with you. My second attempt I only had 5 follies and 2 eggs came of them of which none fertilised. It's heartbreaking I know.

On a positive note on my 3rd attempt my protocol was changed to a 'flare' or 'short' cycle and I responded better. 10 follies, 7 eggs and 5 fertilised.

I not sure where you live but 4 grand sounds a lot. I'm in the Midlands and my treatment was £2800.00 with drugs.

Good luck for the future and never give up on your dream

Kitty


----------



## Kerri (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Kitty1,

I will consider the short cycle if it's available in my area. They have suggested that Ivf is not likely to work for me given my age and my history of low follie count is unlikely to change. I find that absolute and unacceptable so i won't give up and, sorry to winge about it but if it is possible to get another appointment I am willing to try again. 

Thank you, I wouldn't give up.
Kerri


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Kitty

Please can you explain what a flare cycle is.

My last 2 treatments I have had long protocol, but this 3rd one was Short protocol.

I would be interested to to know.

Many thanks

Just so you know my treatment cost £5,500 this cycle, so you are lucky Kitty!!

Perhaps you could IM, I would be grateful.

Thanks

Teen
xx


----------



## sueneric (Jun 15, 2004)

hi ya tina its suzanne...email me when u get his lost ur email address ...was lookin 4 u...suzanne..xxx


----------

